
Ask HN: How do you keep proper posture while seated? - takizawa11
I already have an ergonomic chair. It doesn&#x27;t seem to help that much. Any tips for keeping proper posture while seated? I realize that standing and taking a break is good. Often I need to log a period of time in my chair though.
======
chrisbennet
[https://www.webmd.com/back-pain/news/20061129/back-pain-
ease...](https://www.webmd.com/back-pain/news/20061129/back-pain-eased-by-
sitting-back)

 _”Nov. 29, 2006 -- Lean back before reading this; your back may thank you.

A new study suggests that sitting upright for hours at a time -- for example,
when working at a computer -- may lead to chronic back pain. Instead, the best
position for your back is somewhat reclined, sitting at a 135-degree angle
rather than the 90-degree angle most office chairs are designed for.“_

------
xvedejas
I try to keep proper posture, but I don't think the correct chair for me
exists. I need a headrest (doctor recommended) and some amount of recline.
However, I cannot find an office chair that will actually recline properly.
Yes, it is theoretically possible to recline, but perhaps due to my (lack of)
weight, I cannot push these spring-loaded backs back without exerting some
force beyond gravity, usually by pushing my feet into the ground. What I
really need is something like a car seat, which has adjustable set recline.
Does anyone know of an office chair like this?

Even if I solve that problem, it also seems that all office and car chairs are
designed for people a little shorter than me, so everything is a few inches
off.

~~~
wallflower
These are some expensive brands of “zero gravity” or “anti gravity” chairs.
They might not be what you are seeking exactly.

[http://www.ergoquest.com/](http://www.ergoquest.com/)

[https://www.stressless.com/en](https://www.stressless.com/en)

[https://altwork.com/](https://altwork.com/)

[https://www.humantouch.com/](https://www.humantouch.com/)

------
gshdg
There’s a pretty good chance your monitor is too low and your keyboard too
high relative to one another. Make sure it’s comfortable to type and that you
can look directly forward at your monitor while doing so rather than looking
downward, which induces slouching and curling your shoulders, which in turn
makes it more difficult to sit upright.

Make sure your desktop is at the right height for _you_ to sit with leg joints
at right angles rather than adjusting yourself or your chair to a desk that’s
at some “standard” height.

------
turnerc
The NHS guidance[1] on this has been helpful, but I think a key factor is
being aware of your posture slouching, which is where taking breaks is vital
so you can re-adjust.

[1] [https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-body/how-to-sit-
correct...](https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-body/how-to-sit-correctly/)

~~~
takizawa11
I found the comments regarding mouse and keyboard positioning to be helpful. I
realized that I had been placing my keyboard farther in on the desk, which
can't be good for posture.

------
auslegung
Search for office ergonomic setup. There are a lot of large and small things
you can do, like get a split keyboard so your hands can be further apart.

There are hacks you can try, like buy a product designed to support your
posture, or just get yourself in good posture and have someone put tape up and
down your back, so that when you begin to slouch you'll feel the tape pull.

